# A grill pig



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 7, 2017)

I think I'll put this pig on the grill tomorrow. I was going after two black pigs and which everyone I got the closest to I was going to shoot, but 5 of theses little suckers almost ran me over so I better not think long or they're all gone.


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 7, 2017)

Very nice! Tender everything there.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## robert carter (Jun 7, 2017)

Shoot the close one..thats my rule!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jun 7, 2017)

Pig nuggets , You a dead eye, congrats.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jun 7, 2017)

Good job Mike, you killin me with all these hunting photo's. August not that far away and I'm going somewhere.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 7, 2017)

Old retired fellows are supposed to stay on the couch!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 7, 2017)

Get 'em Mikey, before they grow up to be hogs.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jun 8, 2017)

Great job mike


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jun 8, 2017)

Way to go Mike, congrats!!!


----------



## bronco611 (Jun 8, 2017)

you a pig killin machine!!!, now you're working on the seed.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 9, 2017)

I skewer a seed dropper tonight before she could plant them.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2017)

Mighty fine Mike!!!!!! Mighty fine!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 9, 2017)

U sho is bad, Mikey.


----------



## Triple C (Jun 9, 2017)

Mikey...You better than a trapper at removing pigs!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 9, 2017)

I see the nick name Mikey has Stuck! Man you need to go back to work!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 10, 2017)

Chasing pigs is work. Many hours of walking with ticks, skeeters, spiders, and redbugs bites I can do without. Clothes soaking wet after 4 or more hours in the woods looking for the piney wood rooter is work.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 10, 2017)

Great sticks!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 11, 2017)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Chasing pigs is work. Many hours of walking with ticks, skeeters, spiders, and redbugs bites I can do without. Clothes soaking wet after 4 or more hours in the woods looking for the piney wood rooter is work.



You giving me a lesson Mikey?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 11, 2017)

It is what it is. You killed any pigs lately?


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 11, 2017)

dm/wolfskin said:


> It is what it is. You killed any pigs lately?



I felt that one a little bit.....   Good job on the pigs Mikey.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 11, 2017)

dm/wolfskin said:


> It is what it is. You killed any pigs lately?



I'm about to start


----------

